# Second Meeting Slab



## bowser (28/9/11)

Hi SLABS our next beer meet is at Glenns (AKA Humulus) place in East Heathcote and the theme is APA's however any brew is acceptable.

We will kick off a little earlier which should give us some more drinking time.

Please bring your favorite drinking glass and also some nibilies.

You can message Glenn closer to the date for his address

See you there!


Facebook Event


----------



## Blackapple (28/9/11)

Just dropped a bunch of simcoe and amarillo for a big hop hit.
Looking forward to sampling some awesome brews.


----------



## beerbog (30/9/11)

Got a nice Galaxy PA ready to go. :beerbang:


----------



## bowser (1/10/11)

My Challenger / Galaxy APA is tasting great out of the fermenter, will hopefully bottle tomorrow.


----------



## humulus (3/10/11)

Shit ive done an anchor steam clone not really an APA but the yeast was 2months past its best date had to use it,well at least its American!!!
Start thinking about our next beer style!!!


----------



## Blackapple (3/10/11)

humulus said:


> Shit ive done an anchor steam clone not really an APA but the yeast was 2months past its best date had to use it,well at least its American!!!
> Start thinking about our next beer style!!!


Reckon it will be something with less hops.
Think we'll be hopped out after the APA meet.


----------



## Plastic Man (10/10/11)

Got back from a week in QLD last night and dropped the fermenting fridge back to 1C. Hopefully clears by Fri night and will wack in keg.

Any one else bringing a keg. I've got a small miracle box we can use to rotate the kegs through plus the soda stream set up for gas.


----------



## Blackapple (10/10/11)

I'll be bringing a keg, was going to buy a mini gas thingo, but if I can run off you miracle box that'd be awesome. Cheers Richard
Jordan


----------



## megs80 (10/10/11)

I was going to run off a few bottles like last time. That saves people the hassle of looking at me funny on the train . haven't really brewed anything west coast for a long time so am keen for the weekend.
Cheers,
Alex


----------



## Plastic Man (11/10/11)

Blackapple said:


> I'll be bringing a keg, was going to buy a mini gas thingo, but if I can run off you miracle box that'd be awesome. Cheers Richard
> Jordan



Jordan - no worries. I'll dust it off. Haven't used it for a while so I'll give it a good clean.


----------



## felon (11/10/11)

Your miracle box sounds like a great idea. I,m bringing a keg with a single 10 min addition of US Bravo hops.


----------



## beerbog (11/10/11)

I'll have a 9L full of galaxy and I've got a dispenser. :beerbang:


----------



## flano (11/10/11)

I still haven't finished the keg I made for the first slab meet.


I have a few bottled ales that should be right to crack ...dunno how american they are though.


----------



## humulus (11/10/11)

I can fit 3 kegs in my keg fridge so we can rotate some kegs through it!


----------



## Bubba Q (11/10/11)

I will be bringing a keg and a bucket


----------



## bowser (11/10/11)

Until i get a keg system sorted out (hopefully mid November) it's bottles for me again.


----------



## humulus (11/10/11)

SLABBERS Swambo offered to do a few Heathcote Station runs on Saturday to save u lugging all your gear up here
PM me and ill give you my address and phone number


----------



## bowser (11/10/11)

I dont mind doing a couple of runs to the station as well, ill probably drive and leave my car there and pick it up the next day.

I live on the West side so close by.


----------



## Blackapple (11/10/11)

Looking forward to it.

Hope we all don't need BubbaQ's bucket!


----------



## humulus (14/10/11)

SLABBERS sort of cleaned up the man cave ready for tomorrow!!!!! p.m. me if you need details
Cyas tomorrow :chug:


----------



## Blackapple (14/10/11)

Psyched for tomorrow

APAs :icon_drool2:


----------



## megs80 (15/10/11)

****.down fckw yeah


----------



## beerbog (15/10/11)

megs80 said:


> ****.down fckw yeah



+1 :beerbang:


----------



## Bubba Q (15/10/11)

too drunk, cohernant reply not make

much APA drink, much good!

eyes not work now

sleepy time for bubba


----------



## Blackapple (15/10/11)

fckw yeah


----------



## felon (15/10/11)

mmm bourbon o'clock here,


----------

